

Instagram + Commerce = Mobile Commerce - mobilefwd
http://mobilefwd.com/Blog/instagram-commerce-mobile-commerce

======
halostatue
This looks a lot like what the folks at Shopcaster (<http://shopcaster.com/>)
are doing.

(Disclosure: they are partially funded by the same startup fund/accelerator
that the startup for which I work is.)

------
jeffehobbs
Wow, I'm glad this guy is not genuinely associated with Instagram's product!

~~~
jmulder
He's not really proposing Instagram to go in this direction at all. He's just
using their UI as an example of how one could do commerce for mobile devices.

But using Instagram as an example is a bit too far fetched. Instagram didn't
grow because of their browsing UI, but because of their publishing UI and its
end result.

------
bradleyjoyce
He has essentially described Qwiqq <http://qwiqq.me>

------
gramgoods
We just built this idea to help merchants sell via Instagram.
www.gramgoods.com

------
HyprMusic
Wouldn't their be copyright or any other infringement concerns in doing this?

